# Pokey's Hometown Sports 2012 Tournament Trail



## Pokey825 (Jan 11, 2012)

Feb. 25 Lake Guntersville- State Park
Mar. 24 Neely Henry- Coosa Landing
Apr. 7 Lake Weiss- Little River Marina
Apr. 28 Lake Guntersville- B. B. Comers
May. 19 Lake Weiss- Little River Marina
June 16 Neely Henry- Coosa Landing
July 14 Lake Weiss- Little River Marina
Aug. 25 Neely Henry- Coosa Landing
Sept. 22 Guntersville- State Park

Classic Oct. 13, 14 Lakes TBA

All tournaments except Apr. 7 and Classic will be $50/ boat.
There will be a $30/boat one time membership fee before first tournament fished.


----------



## cjbullet (Jan 11, 2012)

*Schedule*

Great schedule,Justin! I hope to be able to make a good many of them. I fished the one you had at Weiss last april. had a great day but that was one of the worst days I've seen wind wise on Weiss. Are you still thinking about doing a points system or is it just going to be a fish X number of tournaments and you qualify to fish the two day classic? Will the April 7th tournament be $100 entry fee?


----------



## jsimages (Jan 11, 2012)

schedule looks good justin. does entry fee cover big fish? will there be a points system or fish so many txs and get to the classic? hopefully i will get to fish them. thanks for the update and check your pm's for a update on the other info.


----------



## Pokey825 (Jan 11, 2012)

We will have a points system to determine blast off position for the classic.  You must fish 4 tournaments to qualify for the classic.  April 7 will be $100.  Entry fee does not include big fish.  Big fish will be $10/tourny, half of which will go toward big fish pot in the classic.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Jan 14, 2012)

Registration info? Or just day of?


----------



## Pokey825 (Jan 16, 2012)

You can come by our store in Mount Berry Square Mall to register or you can register the day of.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well dang I was hoping to fish a lot of these tourn. Finally checked my work schedule and I have to work every single tourn. We work every other weekend and these hit every weekend I work. Maybe next year. Good luck to all who fish!


----------



## Pokey825 (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe you can work it out where you can fish some of them.  Maybe someone would switch with you.


----------



## Pokey825 (Jan 23, 2012)

We are about one month out from our first tournament!!


----------



## jsimages (Jan 23, 2012)

justin im still working on the getting with you about the product info. they are going through a couple changes and i wanna wait till the get it all straightened out. i will keep you posted. thanks man


----------



## Pokey825 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank man, just let me know when you get the info


----------



## Pokey825 (Jan 30, 2012)

We are just under 1 month till blast off!!  Don't forget to sign up!


----------



## jcarp3314 (Feb 18, 2012)

One more week


----------



## Pokey825 (Feb 22, 2012)

Three more days, see yall there!!


----------



## Pokey825 (Feb 25, 2012)

We had a great tournament today!  Thank you to everyone who battled the wind with us.  I will post the results soon.


----------



## Pokey825 (Feb 27, 2012)

Feb. 25 Lake Guntersville Tournament Results

1. Slusmeyer/Lecroy - 13.96

2. Fallin/Tucker - 13.89

3. Everett/Carpenter- 13.01

4. Jones/Chapman- 11.32

5. Brooks/Scott- 6.96

6. Hogue/Hogue- 5.72

7. Sharpe/Mitchell- 3.29

8. Couch/Derosier- DNW

9. Long/Holbert- DNW

10. Conway/Hembre- DNW

Big Fish 

Everett/Carpenter- 5.33


----------



## Pokey825 (Mar 13, 2012)

Our next tournament is coming up on March 24 at Neely Henry.  Don't forget to sign up!


----------



## Pokey825 (Mar 17, 2012)

We have a tournament coming up on March 24 on Neely Henry.  We hope to see you there!!


----------



## Pokey825 (Mar 22, 2012)

Two days till blast off!!  Don't forget to register.


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 26, 2012)

What was the results ?


----------



## Pokey825 (Mar 26, 2012)

1.  Davenport/Freeman   18.13
2.  Davis/Davis  16.32
3.  Jeremy C./J. Morgan  14.69
4.  Slusmeyer/Lecroy  13.37
5.  Couch/Derosier  10.56
6.  Hogue/Hogue  9.31
7.  Nance/Beam  9.25
8.  Hobbs/Van  8.98
9.  Canada/Allen  8.43
10.  Hamreck  7.67
11.  Holbert  6.18
12.  Everett/Carpenter  3.68
13.  Tucker/Fallin  1.84
14.  Jones/Cole   -
15.  Crawford/Wilson  -
16.  Ingram/Payne  -
17.  Ingle/Pegee  -
18.  Conway/Hembre  -

Big Fish

Slusmeyer/Lecroy  5.58


----------



## Pokey825 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you to all those who fished with us this past weekend.  We hope to see you April 7th at Weiss.


----------



## Pokey825 (Apr 2, 2012)

Our next tournament is this Saturday at Lake Weiss.  We will blast off at safe light from Little River Marina.  $1,000 Guaranteed!!!  Hope to see you there!


----------



## cjbullet (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you doing the blast off by the order people sign up or drawing numbers?


----------



## Pokey825 (Apr 5, 2012)

We will blast off in the order of sign up.


----------



## Pokey825 (Apr 19, 2012)

Our next tournament is coming up on April 28 at Lake Guntersville.  We will be going out of B.B. Comer's.


----------



## cjbullet (Apr 20, 2012)

Justin, did you get many new members sign up during the last tournament. You had a decent turnout for the last TX. Maybe the next one will have a good turnout too.


----------



## Pokey825 (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's the results from our April 7 tournament.


1.  Henson/Crider  19.74
2.  Thurman/Thurman  19.01
3.  Rench/Collette  16.42
4.  Smart/Maddox  16.21
5.  Harper/Dobbs  14.37
6.  Cupps/Cupps  14.28
7.  Verdon/Kirby  14.26
8.  Benton/Worthington  13.16
9.  Harris/Vann  12.62
10.  Derosier/Couch  12.59
11.  Davis/Davis  12.33
12.  Touchstone/Touchstone  12.11
13.  Glass/Stillman  10.80
14.  Hamreck  10.77
15.  Beam/Nance  8.86
16.  Scoggins/Hasty  8.72
17.  Hogue/Hogue  8.17
18.  Jones/Jones  5.07
19.  Everett/Carpenter  6.26
20.  Daniel  -
21.  Peace/Ingle  -
22.  Eubanks  -
23.  Eubanks/Bone  -
24.  Nethey/Jones  -


----------



## Pokey825 (May 13, 2012)

Our next tournament will be May 19 at lake Weiss.


----------



## Pokey825 (May 24, 2012)

May 19 tournament results

1.  Alan/Woodall   14.96
2.  Henson/Wright  14.58
3.  Benton/Worthington  14.44
4.  Wrench/Collette  12.82
5.  Ford/Thompson  10.70
6.  Couch/Derosier  10.54
7.  Everett/Canada  9.06
8.  Dodd/Young  8.72
9.  Hembre/Conway  8.64
10.  Lockhart/Pruitt  -
11.  Ingle/Ingle  -
12.  Brown/Jackson  -
13.  Tinney/Graves  -


----------



## Pokey825 (Jun 14, 2012)

Our next tournament is coming up this weekend at Neely Henry.


----------



## Pokey825 (Jul 13, 2012)

We have our next tournament this Saturday at Lake Weiss.  We will be blasting off out of Riverside.


----------



## Pokey825 (Aug 24, 2012)

Our next tournament is tomorrow at Neely Henry.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Pokey825 (Sep 19, 2012)

Our next tournament is Saturday at Lake Guntersville.  We are going out of the state park.  This is the last tournament before our classic, and we will announce the location of the classic at the weigh in.  We hope to see you there!


----------

